# Prs vs Prs SE vs. Prs S2...



## IdentityDevice (Sep 15, 2014)

I've been in another mode of "I just have to have a prs" lol I've had a thing with them since I can remember. Only played a couple. Wondering from anyone that has maybe played all three lines how they compare and are the core/Maryland prs' thaaaaat much better and worth the price difference? I like the fact that the new S2 line is made in Maryland at the same factory and all that but i'm thinking of selling off a number of my guitars to get maybe a couple prs' so just want to know if it'd be worth it or not. I've got a number of 300 to 350 dollar guitars. Like ltd's and ibanez. And an agile 8 string. Any thoughts or input would be awesome. Thanks a lot


----------



## bouVIP (Sep 15, 2014)

I've played all 3 lines and currently own a PRS and 2 PRS SEs. 

PRS SE is the best bang for your buck. Quality is great for the price point and they are solid guitars. 

A USA PRS is on a whole other level. They are built with the highest level of quality control I've seen from a bigger company. When I went to get mine setup, my luthier only had to put strings on it and do very minor adjustments. The neck was straight and fret ends were smooth. It's a great guitar. 

The S2 I played was a good guitar, but that's it. I didn't feel like it was any better than an SE and it was almost double the price. 

Basically if you want to spend cash go for the PRS, but if you want something cheaper go for the SE. I'd skip the S2 line.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 15, 2014)

I'd actually have to recommend the S2, provided you get on with the Pattern Regular neck profile.

I owned a Maryland Custom 24 (that was probably the best feeling guitar I've ever owned), as well as an SE Cu24.

I agree that the SE line as a whole are great. The one I had still had rolled fretboard edges and fretwork that was great.

The S2 felt exactly the same as the other Maryland-built 24 I had, done to the feel of the finish on the neck. Pickup tones were also leagues ahead of the SE. By the time you add-in replacement pickups, locking tuners and nut to the price of the SE, it's starts to get closer to the S2 price.


----------



## metaldoggie (Sep 15, 2014)

Just went to a PRS night in NH and met Paul and Emil Werstler from Chimara/Daath.

Everything in the store was set up immaculately. All of the SEs I've played at other stores have not impressed me at all. These ones played well, but I didn't feel like I was playing anything special.

The S2 gets you a US made guitar with a bevel instead of a carve and non-US made pickups and bridge with PRS design.

Based on the models I played, (unless I have an unexpected windfall and can afford a core model, which is very unlikely) my next guitar purchase probably will be an S2, they are great guitars. An SE would for me be a cheap back up guitar if I was gigging, but that would be it.

Slightly off-topic.....the Archon 100W head sounded AWESOME.


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 15, 2014)

PRS has some of the best quality control and setup out of the box out of any guitar brand I have played.

The more expensive PRS models really have more beautiful wood choices and fancier appointments. All of the models play pretty well. The single best six string I have ever played was a PRS Hollowbody II earlier this year. I do not usually go for hollowbody styles, but this guitar was so effortless to play!


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 15, 2014)

I own an SE custom 24 and my buddy owns a PRS P24. Needless to say the P24 completely blows away my SE  for 2000 dollars more it better. 

The SE's are great for dragging around everywhere with you, mine is my main teaching guitar and it is doing its job very well  

Can't comment on the S2's because I have not had the change to play one yet.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 15, 2014)

I've only played one core PRS guitar (CU24), but it was immaculate. Felt great, construction was top notch, looked amazing. I've played a few SE's and they are roughly on par with most Korean guitars on the market (higher end Schecter's, LTD Deluxes), which in my opinion are some of the best guitars you can get (especially in the price range). I've played a couple S2's (CU24's) when they were first released at a local shop and 2 of them had noticeable construction blunders (nut not seated properly, fret issues). The third played nice and didn't have the noticeable construction errors that the first 2 I played had. Keep in mind this was when they were first released so it could have been a bad first batch or something. 

I would assume that the S2's coming out now are going to have quality construction similar to their core series, and if that is the case then they are definitely worth checking out. If you can play an S2 before purchasing it and it doesn't have any construction problems then it is definitely worth pulling the trigger on one, especially if you can't easily afford the $3k for a core series.


----------



## punisher911 (Sep 15, 2014)

Bought a clearance new SE Singlecut 25" scale. Love it. Put on straplocks and Schaller M6 locking tuners. Paid barely over 300 new for it.

Had a Santana SE that I bought new for a good deal too. Loved it, just hit a temporary money issue and had to let it go.

I've owned/played SE Tremonti. Loved the look and playability, just didn't like the brightness. Even at the sale price of 429 that I got it for, decided it wasn't a keeper. So I took it back.

Ordered a S2 custom 24 as soon as I seen them come out. Nice guitar, but not 800 nicer than my SE singlecut. Couldn't justify the cost, so it too went back. 

Waited and waited for the Zack Myers to come out. The day after it hit the shelf, I grabbed it. 679 new, but that day GC had a 15% percent off coupon.. Yup, applied it to the ZM...577 is before tax... Still have it... 

All in all, every PRS I have played, regardless of price, has had good quality control and excellent playability. They are the Taylors of the electric guitar world.

My old guitar player, has had some amazing PRS usa stuff. Those and Carvins are all he plays.

Now if you want to talk, KM-7... It's a keeper and I'm on that bandwagon too lol


----------



## IdentityDevice (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you all very much for all of the input and feedback. I really appreciate it. I've been feeling recently like I want a REALLY good guitar or two lol Right now I have 15 guitars and don't even have time to play all of them. I love having a bunch of guitars and would hate to part with any of them but if I had a PRS it might just be worth it  I've always been in love with their stuff. I definitely looked into getting a used CE22 or something. Not sure though. It seems like most people say that the SE and S2 lines are really good but that the core guitars are just where it's at. I like to mess with different tunings a lot and that's how I justify having a bunch of guitars lol 

So just for the sake of conversation....i've heard that some people seem to think that 22 fretters sound better for some reason? something to do with the position/distance of the neck pickup or something? anything to this that I should consider when looking? I can't shred at all and hardly ever need 24 frets but have needed them in the past when writing but just kinda curious. Thanks again so much for all the feedback. you guys are awesome.


----------



## stevexc (Sep 15, 2014)

Allegedly, the spot that the neck pickup should be in on a 22 fret guitar is exactly where the 24th fret winds up - there's supposedly some better harmonic resonance or some such sh_i_t there. As far as I know, though, this is only really applicable to single coils... I don't think a humbucker hits that same spot. I could be wrong, though.

I wouldn't base a guitar purchase off that fact without trying a Custom 22 and a Custom 24 back-to-back and seeing which I prefer, though.


----------



## DaemonRage (Sep 16, 2014)

I recently went through the same thing of wanting a PRS but was unsure on which one.... I had done a tone of research before heading out shopping. Tried out a ton of SEs, S2s and a few Cores. As much as I'd love a Core, the price is just far too high. The SE I will agree are great bang-for-the-buck. But in reality, I felt that the S2 was far more superior to the SEs I tried out. Better pickups, better neck, better fretwork, better hardware. May not look as pleasing as the Core line for a quality USA core, but it's definitely worth the price paid for a quality sound and playing instrument. Best advice is to try them all


----------



## rg_76 (Sep 16, 2014)

I've owned quite a few PRS over the years and the SE line is the best bang for your buck in its price range. I currently own a Sanata SE and it's a wonderful guitar. 

I have zero experience with the S2 line. Hopefully that will change soon ;p

The Core American models are awesome guitars and well worth the money. They are excellent instruments and they hold their resale value pretty damn good compared to other brands. 

I'd go after an older American McCarty for starters ;p I have one and I love it ;p


----------



## Vrollin (Sep 16, 2014)

Currently I own two PRS SE's, a SE245 and an SE Zach Myers.

When I bought my SE245 on a whim, I pretty much completely disowned my Ibanez guitars, and I ....ing love my Ibanez guitars. The 245 is just such a solid beast of a thing, fret work, even though its Korean, was amazing, rolled edges, no sharp fret ends, almost crowned fret ends too. Finish, tuning stabilty, all great.
Then after months of waiting and talking to many retailers the Zach Myers popped up in the local store a mere hours before I went in to order that very guitar. It is an amazing axe. They also happened to have the S2 and S2 hollowbody line arrive so naturally I had a play with those two. I wanted one of these S2's since I saw them online, and having them in my hands, I still wanted to want them, but I couldn't... The fret ends weren't as good as the Korean models, there was no rolled fret edge, they played no differently to the SE equivalent, the carve on the body had sharp angular features as opposed to the SE rounded carve, the birds were a flat white plastic looking thing where the SE is a nice shimmery abalone deal. If I didn't know the value of these ranges, I would have picked the S2 as the cheaper model.... Tone wise, the S2 seemed a little better, but a pickup change in the SE I believe brought it beyond the S2 tone.
I don't know to whether or not to say the S2 is no better than the SE line or if it is indeed the fact that the Korean made units have been set at a really high standard which has made it hard for me to see value in the S2 range, what I will say is that the current SE units are not toys and are indeed fantastic pieces of kit...

I can't comment on a fully blown core model, never touched one myself, havn't even seen one in person for years and years.


----------



## IdentityDevice (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experiences!!! I think I may find a used CE and maybe eventually get an SE model. Really appreciate the input and it really helps!


----------



## lemeker (Sep 16, 2014)

I own an SE. I have the passive Allender model. I can attest to the quality of the SE line. Solid guitars for their price point. The fret work on mine is wonderful. The neck is very comfortable, feels like a Gibson to me in some ways. Hell, even the stock pickups are good. Its the only guitar that I haven't switched pickups on. I t really is a fantastic guitar. Back in April, I almost walked outta GC with the Custom Semi Hollow SE, so much win in that guitar too.

I have not played the S2, but something tells me that I would probably just make the jump to a "PRS" model. 

I have only played a few "top o liners", that were in the local GC, and yeah, I was speechless. When I find the "one", I'll have one. (ya know the Wayne's World moment......"It will be mine....ohh yes IT WILL be mine.") 

.....but first comes the SL2h......


----------



## MrPowers (Sep 16, 2014)

I recently played a PRS SE 7 about a month ago... I'll just say, had I played it sooner, I wouldn't have dropped $1500 on an ESP. The SE line's quality can't be beat for the price. That said, the USA made stuff is on a whole different level. The S2 stuff seems very solid for the price too.


----------



## stevexc (Sep 16, 2014)

MrPowers said:


> I recently played a PRS SE 7 about a month ago... I'll just say, had I played it sooner, I wouldn't have dropped $1500 on an ESP. The SE line's quality can't be beat for the price. That said, the USA made stuff is on a whole different level. The S2 stuff seems very solid for the price too.



Funny thing is, PRS SEs are made in the same factory as LTDs, largely to the same standards


----------



## Vrollin (Sep 17, 2014)

IdentityDevice said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences!!! I think I may find a used CE and maybe eventually get an SE model. Really appreciate the input and it really helps!



when it happens, there better be pics!!! *shakes fist*


----------



## IdentityDevice (Sep 17, 2014)

Lol. There will be pics for sure. I've got my eye's on a couple. Just have to sell my agile 8 and ltd sc-500 first. Wayne's world.....what a great movie lol. Really wanna check out a prs 7 as well. That amathyst one has caught my eye for sure!


----------



## skydizzle (Sep 20, 2014)

I own a couple SEs and a couple USA models. Like everyone has said, the SEs are great bang for your buck. The S2 is a perfect happy medium, and I was very impressed with the two that I played. I'm seriously considering buying an S2 custom 22 or 24 for myself.


----------



## Andless (Sep 21, 2014)

metaldoggie said:


> All of the SEs I've played at other stores have not impressed me at all. These ones played well, but I didn't feel like I was playing anything special.
> 
> Based on the models I played, (unless I have an unexpected windfall and can afford a core model, which is very unlikely) my next guitar purchase probably will be an S2, they are great guitars. An SE would for me be a cheap back up guitar if I was gigging, but that would be it.



I haven't played an S2, so cannot comment on those, played both SEs and ordinary PRS:s (studio, marsden sig etc) I have to agree. 

My conclusion is that the SE is a lot of guitar for the money, not bad at all, but if you are experienced player and are used to upper midrange to high-range guitars you will not be satisfied with an SE. The ordinary PRS USA is a whole different level and if you can part with the cash, that's what I'd buy. 

I came very close to buying a PRS earlier this year, but I'm way too non-traditional in my tastes so got a used JP6 for cheaper instead.


----------

